# Distance Records



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

What are the current distance records and who holds them?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Big Lou McEachern holds the national record..... i think it's 817'. Mark Edwards set a new spinning record at the 2003 nationals of 758 and change. Mike langston holds the NC record at 779. That's all i know.

Tommy


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

tommy i think lou made a cast of 821 a couple of years back but i guess those would be correct Chuck Wilson would know for sure though.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Lou's cast was 821.67

Blaine


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

*records*

I have been trying to get offical distance records for the US for some time now. I am not sure if anyone has them offically written down anywhere. If there is someone out there that can help us gather this infomation it would be appreciated.
Lou's cast is the National record, Chuck Wilson and Mark Edwards both hold spinning records using of different line sizes.
I 'll try again to get all the information together and have it on the Sportcast USA board.
Bob Sales
Director Sportcast USA


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

bob. blaine is correct on lou's record of 821.67, i believe the women's record is 517 set by sue ellingsworth. does nick know the records?


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

bob call chuck he knows all the records


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

What about the world records? Also, is there any fact to the rumor that distance casting is being considered for the Olympics? Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

*Question*

What sort of "setup" (reel, rod, line size, weight size) are these records established with? Thanks!

Macman


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

macman,
everything except mark edwards, his is spinning, is done with conventional gear. distance casters throw .031 and .028 lines, with 150 gram and 125 gram weights. rods are between 12 and 14 ft. (a few longer) most are zipplexx, breakaway, conoflex and some others. reels range from old abu's (ultra mags) to penn 525's, to newer abu 5500 and 6500 series. go to sportcast USA website for complete rules.
charlie


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Thanks BigBro!


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

fish hunter the rumor is true the japanese are hosting the olympics in 2008 and as the host country they get to have an exibition sport and they chose surfcasting.all the details are still being worked outsuch as what brand rods,reels,line,ect they want everyone to be on a level field and since they have casting tournaments they are also pushing for this to be a level line event to give them a chance of placing in the top 10 or 15.now i have no i deal how the U.S. olympic committe is going to choose a team to send.but they can worry about that after the guidelines have been set.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Is there a record for the longest cast made by a non-US citizen - Is it Danny's 840' OTG cast, Baytown Texas '98 ?

To my knowledge the current World records - there is a minor dispute on the 150gm, one body used the CIPS rules and another used the UKSF rules. They where all made by the same person - Danny Moeskops - Great caster, Great bloke. (these can be found on the UKSF website - http://uksf.sea-angler.org/Records.html).

The 3 main weights used :-

125gm/0.28mm - 262.75m (862.08ft), May '02, Huntingdon, England.

150gm/0.31mm - 275.63m (904.34ft), May '02, Huntingdon, England.

150gm/0.35mm - 265.03m (869.56ft), casted at CIPS/FIPS-M World Championships 1998

175gm/0.35mm - 272.39m( 893.71ft), April '98, Huntingdon, England.

Regards - Led


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Fish Hunter, You could be next!!!  pelican man.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

*RECORDS*

Thanks to everyone for your input and interest on this subject. I will be talking to Chuck. We will get this info. posted on the Sportcast board as soon as possiable.
Bob


----------

